# I LOVE this dog...



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a precious picture!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very VERY cute!! That's a frame-er!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

That's too stinkin' cute!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So adorable!!!!! Ya, no wonder you love that dog!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! I love it. What a happy dog! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can most certainly see why you love her as well. Man, I feel like giving her a big hug myself. You're lucky!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She has such a Happy look! Love it.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone! 

I just love when I get a really great picture like this. This is definitely getting framed. :smile:


----------

